# Looking information on planted tanks and Killifish



## Deviantaj (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi all I've just set up a little 20g aquapod in my room. Was originally gonna use it as a marine nano cube, but i have no experience with marine fish and invertibrates so wanted to stick to something with a little less maintenance like a nice small planted tank. I'm looking for some nice suggestions for a plant to cover the bottom and where I can get them locally, and I want to get a nice piece of driftwood as a centerpiece for the tank which i can attach some flame moss or some other plants. 

But the main problem is that I'd love to have a few pairs of Killifish in the tank, maybe some gularis but I cant seem to find anyone who carries them, and a lot of breeders in the states are a bit wary of shipping to Canada, and I've never received live fish from the States, so I don't want to push it because I don't want to kill any fish. As well as any recommendations for shrimps or fish tankmates for Killies, I would like to put maybe 2 or 3 pairs of killies and some other animals if possible. But yah any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Many Thanks,

AJ


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi There,

I just picked up a pair of Red Dwarf Gularis and will have Blue Gularis and Aphyosemion striatum's by the end of the week.

I picked up my red dwarfs from Charlie Drew yesterday and am already kicking myself that I didn't pick up anymore. He lives in Burlington but its worth the drive. You can get in touch with Charlie the following ways.

PNA User Name: Bwhiskered

http://www.pnaquaria.com/index_pna.php

or through

KWAS Forums User Name: Bwhiskered

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/private.php

Bring extra money, I planned on spending $20 and spent $105  

Please tell him Kate sent you, thanks!

What he suggested to me about the killies is this, they do fine in hard tap water like we have, but need a softer acidic water to spawn in. I'm planning on keeping mine in a mixture of R/O and tap water. His fish are bar none, you won't be dissapointed in the least.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If youre gonna do that use a phosphate buffer to keep your kH reasonable. 50/50 in Toronto tap will leave you with a kH of 2 to 3 which is entirely unacceptable especially in a planted tank, more so with Co2.

I've heard from a lot of people that most killis do best in cooler water in the mid seventies- especially Richard Sexton who's quite the killifish expert.

Anyways the phosphate buffer will be used up by your plants so you'll want to monitor and adjust it accordingly.

The only reason I suggest a phosphate buffer here is that if you used a proper carbonate buffer in this instance you'd be raising your hardness which is counter productive to what you're trying to do.

(Nerdmoticon)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Here are photo's of my new fish...I'm not the best photographer and these guys aren't very easy to take photos of so bear with.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You might consider buying eggs through the mail if you don't want to try live fish. I have kept and spawned Nothobranchius rachovi, which is a stunning fish, and A. australe (orange) in straight tap water, in unheated tanks. Keep in mind, that as soon as they are able, they will try to spawn.This isn't a problem with mop/top spawners, but could be with peat divers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

KAT! I want babies!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> KAT! I want babies!


You are too much! The only babies I have at the moment are sailfins and swords lol. But when I get killie babies everyone will hear about it don't worry lol.


----------

